# Florida - How long to get license number after exam?



## Simbacatarina (Dec 16, 2020)

Hi, 

Do any of our Florida PEs recall how long it took to be given the license number after the exam results?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 16, 2020)

@FBPE Rep


----------



## FBPE Rep (Dec 17, 2020)

Simbacatarina said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do any of our Florida PEs recall how long it took to be given the license number after the exam results?


Sorry for the delay.

You should have received an email regarding your PE license number if you were among a small number who had previously applied through FBPE and took and passed the October 2020 exam.

Most October 2020 exam passers applied directly with NCEES to take the exam. You will not receive a Florida PE number until you have completed and submitted an application with FBPE and paid the fee. (Just remember, you can not apply for your Florida PE license until you have met Florida's requirements, including having the required engineering experience.)

For more information, please see: https://fbpe.org/licensure/licensure-process/

Once you have applied and your application is deemed complete and you have completed the Florida Laws and Rules Study Guide (you'll get information about this once you've completed your application), it goes through the Board approval process. If approved, you should receive your PE number in four to six weeks.


----------



## IceIceBaby (Dec 17, 2020)

FBPE Rep said:


> Sorry for the delay.
> 
> You should have received an email regarding your PE license number if you were among a small number who had previously applied through FBPE and took and passed the October 2020 exam.
> 
> ...


Hello FBPE Rep,

I'm still a little confused on the first-time application process in Florida. Above, you stated that an applicant needs to use the FBPE application. But on the FBPE website, its says the following:

*"The NCEES Records Program*: The NCEES Records program allows engineers to store and easily transmit professional records to any state board when applying for licensure. Using the NCEES Records program when applying for your Professional Engineer license in Florida will significantly speed up the licensure process."

Is the MyNCEES Record used at all during the first-time application process in Florida, or is MyNCEES Record just for multi-state licensure?


----------



## FBPE Rep (Dec 17, 2020)

IceIceBaby said:


> Hello FBPE Rep,
> 
> I'm still a little confused on the first-time application process in Florida. Above, you stated that an applicant needs to use the FBPE application. But on the FBPE website, its says the following:
> 
> ...


It's helpful having the NCEES Records, even if you're making your initial application in Florida.

If you are a NCEES Records holder, you have to fill out pages 1-5 of the application only. We will pull your Record to go with the application file.

Does that clear things up?


----------



## IceIceBaby (Dec 18, 2020)

FBPE Rep said:


> It's helpful having the NCEES Records, even if you're making your initial application in Florida.
> 
> If you are a NCEES Records holder, you have to fill out pages 1-5 of the application only. We will pull your Record to go with the application file.
> 
> Does that clear things up?


Yes that does, thank you.


----------



## BebeshKing PE (Dec 22, 2020)

I just submitted my application to FBPE today together with my NCEES record. The waiting game is now on for my PE license number. Hope it goes smoothly.


----------



## JaJaEE (Dec 28, 2020)

Do you have to pay both the FBPE $230 initial application fee and NCEES a fee to transmit my NCEES record if I choose to apply through the NCEES records?


----------



## dsp002 (Jan 20, 2021)

JaJaEE said:


> Do you have to pay both the FBPE $230 initial application fee and NCEES a fee to transmit my NCEES record if I choose to apply through the NCEES records?


Yes. $100 for the first transfer and $75 thereafter.


----------



## dsp002 (Jan 20, 2021)

FBPE Rep said:


> Sorry for the delay.
> 
> You should have received an email regarding your PE license number if you were among a small number who had previously applied through FBPE and took and passed the October 2020 exam.
> 
> ...


How do you know if the board approved your application? Do the minutes/audio to the meeting get posted? 

Or do you just have to wait? (this last option seems almost impossible now days )


----------



## FBPE Rep (Jan 20, 2021)

dsp002 said:


> How do you know if the board approved your application? Do the minutes/audio to the meeting get posted?
> 
> Or do you just have to wait? (this last option seems almost impossible now days )


Typically, it's four to six weeks for the Board to review and approve the applications. Some may be quicker, while others may take a bit longer due to the Board having questions regarding education or experience.

Keep an eye on your account at Florida DBPR website (myfloridalicense.com) for your number to appear. Once your number is issued there, you should follow the instructions on our website to request and print the PDF of your license and wallet card. You will also receive a wall certificate in the mail after your license has been approved.


----------



## paperchascin (Feb 15, 2021)

@BebeshKing PE 
Have you received your PE number yet? If so, how long did it take?


----------



## BebeshKing PE (Feb 17, 2021)

paperchascin said:


> @BebeshKing PE
> Have you received your PE number yet? If so, how long did it take?


Yes I already have my PE number. They received my application on 12/28/2020 and got my license number on 01/27/2021.


----------



## DerekRChristian (Feb 26, 2021)

BebeshKing PE said:


> Yes I already have my PE number. They received my application on 12/28/2020 and got my license number on 01/27/2021.


I got the email that my app was complete on 2/4/2021 and I'm still waiting. From the sounds of it, I have at least another week to go.


----------



## piscescon (Feb 26, 2021)

DerekRChristian said:


> I got the email that my app was complete on 2/4/2021 and I'm still waiting. From the sounds of it, I have at least another week to go.


Not true. My application was complete on 1/6/2021 but I'm still waiting. I checked my status. Something are deficient, such as Engineer Intern, which I never applied.


----------



## BebeshKing PE (Feb 27, 2021)

DerekRChristian said:


> I got the email that my app was complete on 2/4/2021 and I'm still waiting. From the sounds of it, I have at least another week to go.


On the email, did it say that after the application is completed, it will be reviewed by the executive director? They typically say that and it typically takes 6-8weeks


----------



## DerekRChristian (Mar 3, 2021)

BebeshKing PE said:


> On the email, did it say that after the application is completed, it will be reviewed by the executive director? They typically say that and it typically takes 6-8weeks


Yeah, it did and they did say it would be another 6-8 weeks, I was just hoping that was a conservative estimate rather than a hard-and-fast timeline. At this point, like probably everyone else, I'm just tired of waiting.
First I had to wait 6 months to take the exam, since they cancelled in April. Then, we all had to wait 6 weeks for results. And now, I'm waiting on the application to be processed. I'm just a little frustrated, but I guess whining and complaining about it online don't do me any good, either.



piscescon said:


> Not true. My application was complete on 1/6/2021 but I'm still waiting. I checked my status. Something are deficient, such as Engineer Intern, which I never applied.


I had that EI certificate locked-up back in 2016 when I graduated, so I should be good there, as far as I know.


----------



## DerekRChristian (Mar 18, 2021)

DerekRChristian said:


> Yeah, it did and they did say it would be another 6-8 weeks, I was just hoping that was a conservative estimate rather than a hard-and-fast timeline. At this point, like probably everyone else, I'm just tired of waiting.
> First I had to wait 6 months to take the exam, since they cancelled in April. Then, we all had to wait 6 weeks for results. And now, I'm waiting on the application to be processed. I'm just a little frustrated, but I guess whining and complaining about it online don't do me any good, either.
> 
> 
> I had that EI certificate locked-up back in 2016 when I graduated, so I should be good there, as far as I know.


Finally got my license # today!


----------



## Dwill1592 (Apr 27, 2021)

FBPE Rep said:


> Sorry for the delay.
> 
> You should have received an email regarding your PE license number if you were among a small number who had previously applied through FBPE and took and passed the October 2020 exam.
> 
> ...


Is there still a delay on receiving the PE License numbers for October passers. I met all of the requirements.


----------



## piscescon (May 3, 2021)

Dwill1592 said:


> Is there still a delay on receiving the PE License numbers for October passers. I met all of the requirements.


I’m waiting for it. Same situation as yours.


----------



## FBPE Rep (May 4, 2021)

@Dwill1592 @piscescon 

Our licensure analysts are working away on the applications. I wish I could be more specific and give you a better timeframe. Feel free to reach out to the specific PE licensure analyst who is handling your application. They are grouped by applicant's last name, so look for the analyst who handles your last name's first initial. There are three, and they are listed in the first line of analysts on our website:

Contact - Florida Board of Professional Engineers

@Dwill1592, sorry for such a late response. I missed the notification for your post.


----------



## jonchipperfield (Jun 3, 2021)

@FBPE Rep 
Not sure if this is the right place to ask this, I filled out my FBPE Application, payed the application fee, and got approved to sit for the April 2020 exam at the end of 2019 that test was cancelled, I took the exam in October and failed, retook the exam in April 2021 and passed. Do I have to pay the $230 again,even though I already had an application that had been approved by the FBPE? and do I have to redo the application before I can get my license? Any advice would be great!


----------



## rafsan06 (Jun 8, 2021)

@FBPE Rep I have a question. Under the Experience sanction I saw the experience must be under a licensed professional. None of my bosses were PE. I was doing work and getting them stamped through outside PE's. The outside PE's checked my work and I have them as my reference in the application. I will apply in Florida for Comity license. What kind of extra paperwork am i looking for here or is this a big problem?


----------



## FBPE Rep (Jun 11, 2021)

@rafsan06, you should email the PE licensure analyst who will be handling your application. They will be able to answer your questions better than I can. (They are assigned by the first letter of the applicant's last name.) You can see who that will be on our website: Contact - Florida Board of Professional Engineers. Click their name to send an email.

Just FYI: Florida doesn't issue PE licenses by comity. We do it by endorsement. All PE applicants file the same _Application for Licensure as Professional Engineer_ and meet Florida's licensure requirements. Also, having up-to-date NCEES Records helps speed things along considerably.


----------

